# base cleaner?



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I've always wondered about this as well. I bought some base cleaner shit once but it didn't seem to do anything.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2009)

cifex said:


> I've always wondered about this as well. I bought some base cleaner shit once but it didn't seem to do anything.


i mean i assumed its just a rubbing alcohol like substance...
i always treat my bike with denatured alcohol before applying good stickers and stuff...and i assumed thats all you're wanting to do to the base is get the dust off and stuff


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Whatever it was, it smelled pretty noxious. Had all kinds of warnings on it "O-M-G IF YOU TOUCH THIS WITH UR SKINZ UR GOINGZ TO DIEEE!!!"


----------



## RidePowder (Oct 30, 2008)

Dont use alcohol, or any form of petroleum product. Alcohol will dry out your base beyond repair, and petroleum products corrode plastic.

I dont clean my base, because when I wax, I wax for a longer period of time than most people, (about 15 minutes of ironing) and all the dirt rises out of the base and I just scrape it out.

I do clean when I do gouge fills, I take a citrus base cleaner, made by SKS, and I spray it onto a paper towel I then scrub the gouge and surrounding area for a few minutes and let it sit for 15 so that it dries out before i start melting P-tex into it


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Buy some cheap wax and just do a hot scrape.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Go to Home Depot, pick up a bottle of citrus cleaner by Zep and us sparingly. This has worked for me for several seasons when I get gunk on my board's base.


----------

